# Condado de Alhama Resort - Murcia



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Condado de Alhama Resort? 

I've contacted the following agency to rent a property there for six months

Eva Gehmacher
Quality homes costa calida
Oficinas - offices:
Bellaluz - La Manga Club Resort & Al Kasar - Condado de Alhama Resort
Murcia - España - Spain

So far I haven't read anything negative about it and the agency does not charge a fee for rental procedure and the rent is not expensive either.

Thank you and regards


Shirley Damazo


----------

